

SaltStack's docs set the standard for software documentation - m1crofarmer
http://docs.saltstack.com/en/latest/

======
pgl
No, no they don't.

Poor search (custom Google searches are substandard generally), hidden full
index, table of contents that doesn't match the index page, no synposes on
pages that need them (eg CLI reference), no indication of what came before or
next for individual sections, hidden index link, etc.

However, that's all very critical. On the plus side, comprehensive
documentation is _far_ better than no documentation at all, or poor / lacking
documentation. And when you do want to read long sections of text, it looks
quite well written.

~~~
rglauser
We have a Salt Docs Sprint coming up next week. Details here:
[http://www.saltstack.com/saltstack-events/salt-docs-
sprint](http://www.saltstack.com/saltstack-events/salt-docs-sprint) Please add
this feedback as an issue on our GitHub tagged with ticket #12446, and please
join the sprint and contribute if you can.

------
iurisilvio
The getting started doesn't help to really start anything.

I had to use third party docs to start with salt and ansible. I don't like
puppet and chef docs either. Maybe all of them expect some user knowledge (I'm
a developer learning about configuration management).

------
Shish2k
As a frequent user of salt's docs I am quite impressed, but still more
impressed by postgres :P -->
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/index.html](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/index.html)

------
mathrawka
Comprehensive? Yes

Easy to find what you are looking for? Not really

------
dumaspere
No, not especially. Poor search, pages in apparently random order. Quantity is
good though.

------
shakiba
Why?

